# Clip on Aero/Tri Bars



## l4dva (3 May 2010)

Hi there, 

Dose anyone have a set of spare aero bars that they no longer use? I'd like to try a cheap second hand set first before investing in a more expensive set.

I have Ritchey Comp 31.6mm handle bars, so anything that will fit on that, I

Thanks!


----------



## hiltz (31 May 2010)

I have a set of Syntace C2? ( i think thats them) if your interested......


----------



## andyhunter (4 Jun 2010)

i have deda aero/tri bars hardly used been lying for a good while. all in great nick (bars, pads/arm rests, all the thre clamps). need rid of them badly


----------



## l4dva (4 Jun 2010)

How much do you want for them?? will they fit OS bars?


----------



## andyhunter (8 Jun 2010)

l4dva said:


> How much do you want for them?? will they fit OS bars?


£25 including recorded postage, i have no idea if they would fit os bars as i have never tried, i only had them on standard bars.


----------



## l4dva (8 Jun 2010)

andyhunter said:


> £25 including recorded postage, i have no idea if they would fit os bars as i have never tried, i only had them on standard bars.




Sounds like they won't fit as they usually come in two sizes one for oversized bars and one for standard.... thanks anyways


----------



## andyhunter (8 Jun 2010)

no worries any ways


----------

